# Problème avec un insecte coinçé dans l'écran d'un iMac G5...



## cupertino (19 Septembre 2005)

Voilà, j'ai un petit problème, mais pas des moindres.
J'ai acheté un iMac G5 il y 2 mois à la Fnac, celui ci marche très bien, il me sert de contrôleur pour mon cluster et de machine de bureau. Mais depuis son achat, il y a une petite bestiole de 1 mm noir se promenant derrière la dalle LCD, en fait au niveau du rétro éclairage, et ce matin, elle est morte, donc il y a une tâche et il y a un effet de loupe, enfin de grossissement, ce qui est génant, j'essaie de tapotter sur l'écran pour faire partir le cadavre mais impossible de le déloger.
La béstiole se trouve à droite de l'écran un endroit que je privilégie lors de mes travaux, de plus c'et tout de même gênant d'avoit un point noir sur une dalle de 20 " ;-(

Quelqu'un aurait-il une solution, est-ce que je ramène l'iMac à la Fnac ou je peux moi même le démonter pour l'enlever ?


----------



## Crismac (19 Septembre 2005)

Il est sous garentie. Ramènes le à la FNAC.


----------



## macinside (19 Septembre 2005)

Crismac a dit:
			
		

> Il est sous garentie. Ramènes le à la FNAC.



C'est bien de dire ça, mais tu sais au moins ce que prend en charge une garantie ?


----------



## Crismac (19 Septembre 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> C'est bien de dire ça, mais tu sais au moins ce que prend en charge une garantie ?


Pas vraiment, mais je peux te dire une chose que je sais, c'est qu'il ne faut pas confondre l'écran d'un iMAC avec une ruche d'abeilles. Et que c'est la moindre des choses, que la garentie couvre cela.
Surtout qu'il ne pourra même pas récuprer du miel, puisque elle est morte.


----------



## macinside (19 Septembre 2005)

Crismac a dit:
			
		

> Pas vraiment, mais je peux te dire une chose que je sais, c'est qu'il ne faut pas confondre l'écran d'un iMAC avec une ruche d'abeilles. Et que c'est la moindre des choses, que la garentie couvre cela.



euh, tu sais qu'un problème lier a un cause externe a la machine n'est pas prise en charge par la garantie ?


----------



## JPTK (19 Septembre 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> euh, tu sais qu'un problème lier a un cause externe a la machine n'est pas prise en charge par la garantie ?



T'as pas des suggestions plutôt ?  

erreur de bouton


----------



## macinside (19 Septembre 2005)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> T'as pas des suggestions plutôt ?


pas grand chose car l'insecte est probablement entre la dalle LCD et son film polarisant, et ce dernier n'étant pas amovible il n'y a rien a faire d'autre que de la changer la dalle LCD


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Septembre 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> euh, tu sais qu'un problème lier a un cause externe a la machine n'est pas prise en charge par la garantie ?



Ça, mon bon Mackie, ça dépend, a mon humble avis, le fait qu'une bestiole puisse venir se loger à cet endroit révèle un défaut de conception, il faudrait peut-être aller en justice, mais à la longue, ça devrait être pris en charge. :mouais:


----------



## kathy h (19 Septembre 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> euh, tu sais qu'un problème lier a un cause externe a la machine n'est pas prise en charge par la garantie ?




Je pense comme Mackie  

Edit : en tout cas les mouches aimant le blanc mon iMac G5 est recouvert de " chiures" de mouches ( j'habite à la campagne ) et tous les soirs je passe beaucoup de temps à le nettoyer et je n'arrive pas à nettoyer à l'arrière dans l'interstice


----------



## JPTK (19 Septembre 2005)

Arf... je pensais pas qu'on en arriverait là, moi qui pensais que ce problème serait léger et marrant, bof en fait  :hein:  :rateau:


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Septembre 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> Je pense comme Mackie
> 
> Edit : en tout cas les mouches aimant le blanc mon iMac G5 est recouvert de " chiures" de mouches ( j'habite à la campagne ) et tous les soirs je passe beaucoup de temps à le nettoyer et je n'arrive pas à nettoyer à l'arrière dans l'interstice



Là, c'est différent, laisser une ouverture permettant à un insecte d'entrer à un endroit ou ça oblige à changer une dalle qui vaut la peau des fesse, hors taxes, c'est à mon avis inexcusable, et je suis sur qu'un avocat ayant à peine la moitié de ton talent plaiderait ça sans peine


----------



## MortyBlake (19 Septembre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Là, c'est différent, laisser une ouverture permettant à un insecte d'entrer à un endroit ou ça oblige à changer une dalle qui vaut la peau des fesse, hors taxes, c'est à mon avis inexcusable, et je suis sur qu'un avocat ayant à peine la moitié de ton talent plaiderait ça sans peine



c'est pas ça un bug ???


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Septembre 2005)

MortyBlake a dit:
			
		

> c'est pas ça un bug ???



Ch'sais pas, il a pas précisé l'espèce. Ça va, toi ?  Tiens, Vendredi, je suis pas loin de chez toi, une ch'tite manif porte de Versailles "A peu l'expo" qu'ils nomment ça. Tu s'ras dans l'coin ?


----------



## r e m y (19 Septembre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> .... "A peu l'expo" qu'ils nomment ça. ....?


 
Et la version 2007 devrait s'appeler " a pu l'Expo"


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (19 Septembre 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> ... tous les soirs je passe beaucoup de temps à le nettoyer et je n'arrive pas à nettoyer à l'arrière dans l'interstice



hummm, ça, sorti de son contexte... c'est du caviar...


----------



## kathy h (19 Septembre 2005)

Mackie  :love:  :love:  :love:  :rateau:  :rateau:


----------



## cupertino (19 Septembre 2005)

Bon, trève de plaisanterie, je vais aller faire un tour à la Fnac demain pour connaître leur avis sur la question,et au cas où insister pour qu'il me résolve le problème.
En fait, l'insecte est très petit mais se trouve derrière la dalle elle même, et le filtre allié au rétro-éclairage le font apparaîte lpus gros qu'il ne l'est en réalité.
Cela reste génant, j'ai l'habitude de travailler des photos, et l'affichage sur 20" est nickel, c'est comme un tableau de grand maître avec une petite tâche, c'est très problématique !


----------



## kathy h (19 Septembre 2005)

ça ne me rassures pas ton histoire car, comme je l'ai déjà expliqué plus haut, les mouches et autres insectes de la campagne adorent le blanc de l'Imac G5 et viennent se poser sur mon ordi...et le salisse et  j'espère qu'il ne m'arrivera pas la même chose


----------



## Deleted member 2927 (24 Septembre 2005)

cupertino a dit:
			
		

> Bon, trève de plaisanterie, je vais aller faire un tour à la Fnac demain pour connaître leur avis sur la question,et au cas où insister pour qu'il me résolve le problème.
> En fait, l'insecte est très petit mais se trouve derrière la dalle elle même, et le filtre allié au rétro-éclairage le font apparaîte lpus gros qu'il ne l'est en réalité.
> Cela reste génant, j'ai l'habitude de travailler des photos, et l'affichage sur 20" est nickel, c'est comme un tableau de grand maître avec une petite tâche, c'est très problématique !


 Ca a donné quoi, tu as pu aller à la Fnac leuir parler ?


----------



## cupertino (25 Septembre 2005)

eddy1103 a dit:
			
		

> Ca a donné quoi, tu as pu aller à la Fnac leuir parler ?



Pour l'instant rien, j'ai eu un accident du travail entre temps   
Mais j'y vais en début de semaine prochaine.


----------



## Raphy35 (25 Septembre 2005)

Salut!

J'ai déja lu un post similaire pour un ibook dans ce forum, et Apple l'avait pris en garantie :
ibook:
http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=106605&highlight=insecte

Autre insecte dans imac:
http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=68159&highlight=insecte

Bon courage, tiens nous au courant.


----------



## youly (26 Septembre 2005)

La FNAC n'assure pas la garantie et le service technique... en belgique.

C'est Apple qui envois un technicien à la maison, si la machine dois être retournée, la boite sera scellée et renvoyée... en Ireland ?????


téléphone avant de transporter ta boite jusqu'au magasin.


----------



## Ulyxes (6 Novembre 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> ça ne me rassures pas ton histoire car, comme je l'ai déjà expliqué plus haut, les mouches et autres insectes de la campagne adorent le blanc de l'Imac G5 et viennent se poser sur mon ordi...et le salisse et j'espère qu'il ne m'arrivera pas la même chose


 Mieux vaut prévenir que guérir ; avant d'attendre que cela se reproduise (de mon côté, j'en ai un coincé sous la touche Enter de mon clavier, mais cela ne l'ampêche pas de fonctionner) :
- les rubans collants pour engluer les insectes
- les lampes bleues grillagées que l'on met à la fenêtre : l'été cela permet de laisser la fenêtre ouverte tout en laissant la lumière allumée et c'est bien agréable


----------



## mickael.moras (27 Mars 2008)

salut , 
solution qui marcherait et à pas chère !!!

pour virer la bêbête...un coup de soufflette

et oui, à faire par les bord et les coin de la face avant de la dalle, sans avoir à ouvrir le mac!

pour ma par c'était du liquide qui c'était glissé dans la dalle lors d'un nettoyage !

ps, je sais que la requête date un peu , mais cela aidera quelqu'un je pense,


----------

